# Paramétrage Mail (Gmail) à l'étranger



## magic10 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

En cherchant une solution à mon problème sur le forum, il se trouve que malheureusement je n'ai pas trouver.

La question est très simple, je n'arrive pas à paramétrer mon compte Gmail sur l'application Mail d'Apple.

Quelqu'un a pas un petit tuto a me présenter car j'ai vraiment du mal. ( Sa marchait bien en France et j'ai supprimé du coup mon compte initial sur Mail). 

Le pays ou je suis est l'Irlande

Il me met première fenetre que le serveur Imap ne répond pas... Verifier si la connexion fonctionne... 

Lorsque je fais continuer normalement pour paramétrer, le serveur SMTP ne répond pas non plus.

Que faire? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juillet 2011)

Il serait certainement utile que tu donnes quelques précisions sur les paramétrages que tu utilises (sans donner d'informations personnelles). Logiquement, si tu utilises les identifiants Gmail en mode sécurisé, ça ne devrait pas nécessiter de modification, sauf si l'hébergeur (lequel ?) par lequel tu te connectes bloque ces connexions, bien sûr. 

Voir les indications dans l'aide de Gmail.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :

Ceci dit, dans ce fil, il est question du paramétrage de Mail, de Gmail. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## magic10 (4 Juillet 2011)

Cela ne marche pas, toujours les mêmes messages. J'ai essayé avec Imap ou Pop sa ne fonctionne pas (en changeant bien évidemment les paramètres Pop/Imap bien évidement.

Je suis connecté au reseau local de mon entreprise. Je précise que aucune page n'est bloqué.

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution?

Merci

(Je peux utiliser Pop ou Imap peu importe du moment que cela fonctionne)


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

magic10 a dit:


> Cela ne marche pas, toujours les mêmes messages. J'ai essayé avec Imap ou Pop sa ne fonctionne pas (en changeant bien évidemment les paramètres Pop/Imap bien évidement.
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il une solution?
> 
> ...



Sans réponses aux questions posées par Alibotron, on ne va pas pouvoir t'aider plus loin...


----------



## magic10 (4 Juillet 2011)

Je ne comprends pas tout a fait les questions qu'il me pose


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2011)

Ton entreprise bloque peut être tout simplement tous les ports sauf le port 80 (http)


----------



## magic10 (4 Juillet 2011)

Peut être, c'est vrai que je pique chez moi le réseau à un Hotel en face de chez moi et que je n'ai pas essayé. Je vous dis ce soir si cela fonctionne !


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juillet 2011)

magic10 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas tout a fait les questions qu'il me pose


Elles ne me semblaient pourtant pas si compliquées :
- quel est le Fournisseur d'Accès Internet par lequel tu établis ta connexion ? 
- quel est le paramétrage saisi dans Mail (en le comparant avec les indications données dans l'aide de Gmail, en particulier) ? 

Sans ces indications, comment veux-tu qu'on te donne des pistes ?


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

On a la réponse pour la première question: son FAI est le réseau Wifi de l'hotel d'en face qu'il utilise de manière illégitime...


----------

